
How Google is secretly recording YOU through your mobile - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/4295350/did-you-know-google-has-been-secretly-recording-you-heres-how-to-find-the-creepy-audio-files-that-are-monitoring-your-conversations-every-day/
======
knownunown
This article is a little sensationalist. If you don't want to trigger the
Assistant, you can turn off the "OK, Google" keyword. If you don't want your
voice data to be used for research/analysis, there's a checkbox for that too.

------
Garvey
The S*n isn't worth linking to, sensationalist nonsense.

[http://www.anfieldroad.com/dont-buy-the-
sun/](http://www.anfieldroad.com/dont-buy-the-sun/)

